# Was ist besser Felt o.Haro?



## manib213 (31. Oktober 2003)

Was meint ihr was ist besser Haro Cruiser TR2.2 oder felt Breed Cruiser24"?
Denn ich habe gelesen das es leute gibt die sich eine Federgabel auf die bikes montiert haben! Ich kenne mich leider bei (bmx) nicht so aus.Ist das überaupt machbar hält das der rahmen dann aus wegen der geometrie und so etc... .Ich würde derne mir nen dirtermtb zulegen aber da sagt mein Geldbeutel Neeeeeeeeee dat geht nicht.Mit 20"BMX komme ich nicht so zurecht glaube ich,bin nur mtb gewöhnt.Ich will auch nicht gleich 10 meter weit springen.
Währe echt nett wenn ihr mir dabei helfen könnt.


----------



## [YoSHi] (1. November 2003)

das günstigste und beste wäre, sich mal etwas länger mit dem bmx zu beschäftigen (z.b. basic tricks zu lernen) anstatt den ersteindruck stehen zu lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manib213 (2. November 2003)

Was haltet ihr von der Firma KHE?oder Clatch?
Denn da gibt es ein 24" bike für ca 250 Euro.


----------



## Moshcore (2. November 2003)

alles so ziemlicher schrott versuch es mal im verkaufe forum vielleicht is da was passendes für dich dabei


----------



## TaylorDurden23 (3. November 2003)

Kauf dir kein Khe. Auf jedenfall keins mit diesem neuen sd rotorsystem!!!

Der größte schwachsinn der je erfunden wurde. bin 4 monate mit so einem ding gefahren. Nich auszuhalten.
Und dann noch V-Brakes an dem Clatch. Das ist doch kein RaceBike.


----------



## AugustMan (5. November 2003)

also ich finde felt net schlecht aber naja hängt auf davon ab das ich eins hab! musst halt nur a bissal umbauen! habe wtp pro crank rein dmr v8 pedale! und halt lenker kürzer gemacht! sonst hmm bremsen musst halt noch umbauen! aber naja fürn anfang solltest du dir ne 20er kaufen und net nen 24!

ride and rock on!

augustman


----------



## manib213 (7. November 2003)

Was hält mehr aus 7000er Alu rahmen oder Cro-mo rahmen.
Ich tendiere eher zum Haro cruiser denn der ist nicht aus Alu.
Und auch preislich sind zwischen dem Felt und dem Haro 100 euro unterschied.
Oder liege ich da falsch?????


----------



## a$i (7. November 2003)

also stahl ist mal um einiges besser wenn du öfter mal kontakt mit beton etc.pp hast!

ansonsten hält ein gut geschweisster alurahmen mitt top rohrsätzen bestimmt genausoviel wie ein anständiger stahlframe...(kommt vom preis ja auch ungefähr hin)! bei stahlrohren gibts ja nochmal spezielle stähle die noch härter usw. sind, da kommt auch gutes alu nicht mit denke ich mal (kosten aber auch ein gutes stück mehr!)

also: zum streeten, ramp usw solletst du schon einen stahlframe nehmen, ansonsten zum cruisen, racen usw sollte das alu mehr als stabil sein!


----------



## ChristophK (7. November 2003)

Servus,
hab das Haro tr2.24 und das erste was zu wechseln war, waren die Felgen, die sind echter rotz.
Hab mir ne alte MZ Z.5 mit ca.7cm FW reingebaut und der Lenkwinkel ist nicht zu flach finde ich.
Allerdings finde ich die schweißnähte nicht grad erste sahne.


----------



## manib213 (7. November 2003)

Also erst mal ein großes lob an alle die mir echt weiter geholfen haben.
In welchen bereich benutzt ihr denn eure Cruiser? Dirt,Street...etc.
Wie sind dennn eure erfahrungen denn so mit denn Cruiser?
Denn es gibt ja viele wiedersprüche gegenüber Cruiser mit Federgabel.Die einen sagen ******* dazu und wiederum höre ich einiges positives.
Kenne leider keinen persönlich der ein Cruiser hat.
Meine Freunde fahren alle Mtb fullys, aber ich kann mir zur Zeit keins leisten.Ich denke mit so nem Cruiser und ne Federgabel drauf macht es echt bestimmt Spaß ein bischen durch die Stadt zu fahren und paar treppen zu springen,einfach spaß haben mit denn jungs.Und ich will ja nicht gleich einen sprung von 10 meter machen mit dem Bike(bin ja nicht Bender) 
Und ich glaube ich etscheide mich für das Haro tr2.2 ist glaube ich wohl das beste und das günstigste.
Ich würde auch mal gerne wissen wie alt ihr alle so seid und wie lange ihr so fahrts.
Denn ich bin 25 jahre alt und fange erst jetzt so einbischen an mit dem fahren. Und so blöd stelle ich mich auch nicht an denn ich leihe mir mal von dem oder anderen freund das bike aus.


----------

